# How is everyone keeping their sex lives fresh during the quarantine?



## RevsDad (Jun 14, 2012)

I had an idea the other day for us to break up the monotony of our sex life. We Have been together 22 years btw. I saw this somewhere and we agreed to a masturbation race. We will put on some porn that we like (girl/girl) and both masturbate to see who cums first. She will use her toys as that is what she prefers. I’m hoping it will be a fun diversion from our norms. If she wins big she will take a quick break and then try to go again. If she gets #2 before I get one I will be pissed LOL. If I win I’ll try the same but I generally am unable to cum twice in a short period of time. Regardless I’m hoping this will be a fun experience for us both.

Anyone else have any fun stories or advice on keeping it fresh during this quarantine time?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Would it never occur to either of you to have sex with one another? You know, like normal married couples.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Would it never occur to either of you to have sex with one another? You know, like normal married couples.


But by all means cut loose and go to the guest bedroom.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Oh Lord!


----------



## RevsDad (Jun 14, 2012)

Like I said...we were looking for a way to spice up/change up our normal routine. We have a healthy sex life. Sometimes it’s nice to break from the norms. I simply was inquiring if anyone else had any ideas to keep things fresh. This isn’t that difficult.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm in! Now I have to think about it new ways.

We have been doing more hand and oral, though not uncommon for us.

But I'm still working normal hours, although she's reduced now.

But Ive considered posting this topic.

Great job! Let's all contribute ideas!!

I was already thinking about tonight, btw.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It has been difficult lately to keep things at our usual level (after 20 years still 4-5x/wk), but we moved a month ago. Since then, we have been working hard to get the new house set up to our liking, meaning fatigue and sore muscles almost daily. That slowed us down, but at least we haven't been bored during this stay at home order. We just completed the last of the major projects, and can relax a little. So yesterday evening we had a shower together, opened a bottle of wine, prepared a platter of cheese, fired up the fire pit, and got a buzz on - which always leads to great sex! We also decided to make the next three days about us and sex, and just tinker with the house a little in between. We don't really need to do anything different - except make more time for us - as we are nowhere near being bored with our sex life.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes! My right hand is a bit sore...


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Mrs. NLLH, being the wonderful wife she is has made the last few mornings “eventful” if you catch my drift. We “christened“ my new deck I built the other evening after a bottle of fine wine between us. Thankfully, my daughter who is living with us for the moment was visiting a friend a few miles away. At 57, soon to be 58, we are still quite active.

Saturday evening after three full days of doing landscape work, I was provided a very good massage from wife to express her gratitude for redoing her flower bed and the front of our house. I could get used to this.LOL. For 57 I will take it for certain as most of my pals would be envious at how active we are.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Let's hear it for 57 yrs old and keeping going strong.

I'm 57 btw


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> Yes! My right hand is a bit sore...


I'm ambidextrous with most things.

Now I can't say I know what you're talking about for sure wink wink.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Let's hear it for 57 yrs old and keeping going strong.
> 
> I'm 57 btw


Beloved Hubby and I are in this age range too, and I'll just say that our tip toward spicing things up is getting the place to ourselves!  Between us we have several kids, and we love 'em, but there's nothing as fun as having the place to ourselves. 

And yeah..57 is a good age.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

Interestingly, my wife, who normally does not suggest much in the way of doing anything new, actually had an interesting suggestion for this "stay at home" time. After some wine the other night, she read an online post about the "30 day challenge"...to have sex every day for 30 days straight. She went as far as suggesting 4 ideas (for 4 of the 30 days), and I was actually pretty interested in the 4 new (or at least newish) things. We tried one this weekend, where we each had to find an online erotic story that we liked, read it to the other, and explain what we liked about it. I was in heaven, since my wife so very rarely expressing any interest in something new, let alone 30 days straight of new things to try. She also suggested, that we take turns pleasuring ourselves in front of each other, BUT,...the one watching must stay fully clothed and simply watch the other (without getting involved or any pleasure of their own). We would each go one night, then the other person another night. The idea was to be fully present, while watching the other person, and not being side tracked by your own pleasure. I was thrilled that my wife offered some ideas....since that is pretty rare. 

We have actually one done the erotic story sharing so far, and then not got back to the original 30 day challenge, but it was fun.


----------



## RevsDad (Jun 14, 2012)

Those are some great ideas Married in Michigan!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Married_in_michigan said:


> Interestingly, my wife, who normally does not suggest much in the way of doing anything new, actually had an interesting suggestion for this "stay at home" time. After some wine the other night, she read an online post about the "30 day challenge"...to have sex every day for 30 days straight. She went as far as suggesting 4 ideas (for 4 of the 30 days), and I was actually pretty interested in the 4 new (or at least newish) things. We tried one this weekend, where we each had to find an online erotic story that we liked, read it to the other, and explain what we liked about it. I was in heaven, since my wife so very rarely expressing any interest in something new, let alone 30 days straight of new things to try. She also suggested, that we take turns pleasuring ourselves in front of each other, BUT,...the one watching must stay fully clothed and simply watch the other (without getting involved or any pleasure of their own). We would each go one night, then the other person another night. The idea was to be fully present, while watching the other person, and not being side tracked by your own pleasure. I was thrilled that my wife offered some ideas....since that is pretty rare.
> 
> We have actually one done the erotic story sharing so far, and then not got back to the original 30 day challenge, but it was fun.


Have you ever heard of “Edging” 
It’s a more fun version of what you are talking about here. 
Turns sex into a marathon rather than a sprint. 😜


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Married_in_michigan said:


> Interestingly, my wife, who normally does not suggest much in the way of doing anything new, actually had an interesting suggestion for this "stay at home" time. After some wine the other night, she read an online post about the "30 day challenge"...to have sex every day for 30 days straight. She went as far as suggesting 4 ideas (for 4 of the 30 days), and I was actually pretty interested in the 4 new (or at least newish) things. We tried one this weekend, where we each had to find an online erotic story that we liked, read it to the other, and explain what we liked about it. I was in heaven, since my wife so very rarely expressing any interest in something new, let alone 30 days straight of new things to try. She also suggested, that we take turns pleasuring ourselves in front of each other, BUT,...the one watching must stay fully clothed and simply watch the other (without getting involved or any pleasure of their own). We would each go one night, then the other person another night. The idea was to be fully present, while watching the other person, and not being side tracked by your own pleasure. I was thrilled that my wife offered some ideas....since that is pretty rare.
> 
> We have actually one done the erotic story sharing so far, and then not got back to the original 30 day challenge, but it was fun.


Naah. The 30 day challenge would turn sex into a chore rather than a spontaneous pleasure.


----------



## RevsDad (Jun 14, 2012)

Edging sounds great in theory but at least for me it loses its luster because when I’m close to cumming and stop I have a really hard time getting back to that point again any time soon.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

RevsDad said:


> Edging sounds great in theory but at least for me it loses its luster because when I’m close to cumming and stop I have a really hard time getting back to that point again any time soon.


Interesting point. My wife and I have only really given it a shot twice, and the first time went really well, the second time my wife got to close, stopped, and could not get back. It ruined it for her. She is normally not one to want to grad sex out long anyway, so was never high on her list, but not sure it is likely to come up, or if it does, rarely.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Since we are both working from home, we have a lot more fun at lunch. And yes it takes an hour


----------



## princessplum (Apr 21, 2020)

Have you tried bondage with your wife? It can be a good way to make sex more exciting. If you search 'kinky sex for couples' (or something similar) you'll be able to find lots of blog posts like this - 12 Kinky Sex Ideas: Freaky Tips To Spice Up Your Sex Life l Steamy Genie . Aside from that, have you tried using sex toys?


----------



## RevsDad (Jun 14, 2012)

princessplum said:


> Have you tried bondage with your wife? It can be a good way to make sex more exciting. If you search 'kinky sex for couples' (or something similar) you'll be able to find lots of blog posts like this - 12 Kinky Sex Ideas: Freaky Tips To Spice Up Your Sex Life l Steamy Genie . Aside from that, have you tried using sex toys?


thanks for the link. I’ll check it out. Toys are a very regular part of our sex life. She loves her magic wand and her glass dildo. I got her a Lelo Sona Cruise last year and she loves that as well.
We have never really done the bondage thing. I wouldn’t object to it but I don’t think my wife would realistically want to do it or it would be very tame. She enjoys sex, masturbates fairly regularly (which I support without reservation) , and is multi orgasmic. But for whatever reason she doesn’t really seek out sex or new sexual endeavors. That’s why I was surprised that she was into the idea of the masturbation race (which was really fun on multiple levels).


----------



## Epifany (Jun 11, 2016)

hmm well what worked this week was my H is working from home and I’m currently not. Anyway he’s very serious about his work so I was very surprised when he came into our room grabbed me and started using his tongue everywhere. It was unexpected, hot and he just so hungry! Maybe a hungry surprise 😁


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Must be nice not having kids following mom or dad around. We used to have some private time in the afternoon before the school bus came.
Now I work a little bit from home, we watch TV late at night, some nights we just crash after a Netflix series marathon.

On top of that, my hubby just started a spring cycle of headaches. Sex is a trigger. 

I can't wait until everything gets back to normal.


----------



## desiresmore (Oct 15, 2013)

Not much happening in our bedroom lately since all this started. This year has been off to a bad start anyway. We were both sick in the beginning of the year, then between her period and being busy, not making time, other excuses, its just not a priority and its driving me crazy! 

My wife is also one of those deep/quick sleepers too. Once she closes her eyes, she can be snoring in seconds. Makes it kinda hard to develop any kind of sexy fun if she’s out before I can say anything.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

We bumped up the sex toy collection... a couple of times 😄


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Lunch is a lot more fun these days hehehe.

Couple that with my perimenopausal hormones fluctuations and things have been...interesting. There's times when I honestly wouldn't care if I ever had sex again (I never refuse my husband though), and then other times (most of the time lol) I am insatiable and want it allllllll the time. Hubby loves those times but I think I wear him out!! 🤣


----------

